# Just brought my V home today!



## Treihing (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Everyone- This is my first post.

Just arrived home with my families newest edition, Naboo. She was born on February 12th and is a gem. Goes to the door to tell us she is ready to do her business and went down to sleep at 8:30pm.

I have never been allergic to dogs but after a day of playing, I got hives!! Hopefully I build immunity quickly.

Other than that we live our new girl.

T


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Treihing, and welcome to the forums!! ;D

Congratulations on your new family member, little Naboo!! Do you have any new puppy photos you can post??

Maybe your hives were just from excitement...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm seconding the picture request! Welcome to the forum Treihing. It's already been a huge help to me and I don't even have my vizsla yet.


----------



## Treihing (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is my girl - Naboo Trojan


----------



## Treihing (Apr 11, 2013)

One more


----------



## Treihing (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, Another


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cute! I miss the wrinkles!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

TEN COMMANDMENTS OF A RESPONSIBLE VIZSLA OWNER

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be very painful.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.

4. Don't be angry with me for long, and don't lock me up for my punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment. I have only you!

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand your voice when it's speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I'll NEVER forget it.

7. Before you hit me, remember that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hand, but I choose not to bite you.

8. Before you scold be for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I've been out in the sun too long, or my heart may be getting old and weak.

9. Take care of me when I get old. You, too, will grow old.


10. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say, "I can't bear to watch it" or, "Let it happen on my absence." Everything is easier for ME if you are there.


Always, remember, I love you.

-- Author Unknown

Enjoy your pups both two and four legged.
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Treihing, your Human pup and your Vizsla pup are both just adorable!! ;D ;D ;D

Thanks for posting the photos!

_(Keep the pictures coming!)_


----------



## Treihing (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is so great. Do Vizsla pups sleep a lot? Naboo runs like the energizer bunny then konks out a couple of times a day.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Treihing - welcome to the forum!

Naboo and her human brother already look like best friends!



Treihing said:


> Thanks everyone. She is so great. Do Vizsla pups sleep a lot? Naboo runs like the energizer bunny then konks out a couple of times a day.


Young pups sleep a lot, enjoy the moments of silence


----------

